# General Assembly humor



## littlepeople (Jun 17, 2014)

Just a lighthearted joke. Thought I would share it here


----------



## Free Christian (Jun 18, 2014)

From the makers of missional mixed martial arts church planting for cage fighters!? A proven method for winning at general assembly


----------



## Alan D. Strange (Jun 18, 2014)

What's the joke? I've written and lectured (regularly in polity here, at the GA in a pre-assembly conference,in other church assemblies, as part of the MTIOPC, etc.) on _RONR_.

Seriously, I do get it , but if Dave Coffin (please greet him for me, if you are able to do so; it's been a long time) published a book on _RONR_, I would buy it!

Greetings to your family (especially your dear parents) from me. 

Peace,
Alan


----------



## earl40 (Jun 18, 2014)

Here is something that an attender wrote that could be taken as either funny or sad. "If Russia wants to kill all the moderately Reformed people in the USA then aim the missile here"


----------



## littlepeople (Jun 18, 2014)

I will certainly give them your greetings. I'm hoping to see them very soon.


----------

